# Norwegian: de snakker seg gjennom



## jm88

Hei!

Jeg lurer på om "de snakker seg imellom" betyr "de snakker til hverandre"?

Tusen takk på forhånd.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Teknisk sett ja, men dette innebærer mer enn det: "de har en privat samtale", eller "de avgjør saker på tomannshånd" (de lar ikke andre delta).


----------



## JohanIII

Är detta vad brottslingar gör när de kommer överens om vad de ska säga till politiet? (undrar en svensk)


----------



## jm88

JohanIII said:


> Är detta vad brottslingar gör när de kommer överens om vad de ska säga till politiet? (undrar en svensk)


Nei, jeg fant dette på nettet. Opprinnelig står det i boka "Ulovlig Norsk" "De snakker seg gjennom truslene." De øsnket nok å minne om truslene de hadde fått i Russland for å fortelle i intervju hos norsk UDI.


----------



## jm88

Ben Jamin said:


> Teknisk sett ja, men dette innebærer mer enn det: "de har en privat samtale", eller "de avgjør saker på tomannshånd" (de lar ikke andre delta).


Tusen takk, Ben!


----------



## JohanIII

Gjennom eller imellom?

(Gjennom - de börjar från början och går igenom storyn? Eller de pratar i terapeutiskt syfte?)

Ta en större bit text - KONtext. (/länk)


----------



## jm88

JohanIII said:


> Gjennom eller imellom?
> 
> (Gjennom - de börjar från början och går igenom storyn? Eller de pratar i terapeutiskt syfte?)
> 
> Ta en större bit text - KONtext. (/länk)


Gjennom.


> Jeg ser hvordan de prøver å forstå hva som har hendt dem, slik at de skal være i stand til å fortelle det på intervjuet. De krangler, blir venner igjen, blir lei seg, er apatiske og tar seg sammen igjen, skriver ned ting hver for seg. De prøver å huske detaljer. De snakker seg gjennom truslene, men så orker de ikke mer. Mamma blir redd. Hun har glemt mange ting som pappa husker, og det at hun ikke klarer å huske alt, gjør henne bare enda mer fortvilet. Hun sitter og rister på hoet og sier: «Jeg kan ikke begripe dette!» --"Ulovlig norsk"


----------



## raumar

"De snakker seg gjennom noe" og "De snakker seg imellom" er ganske forskjellige ting. 

"De snakker seg imellom" er godt forklart av Ben Jamin - på engelsk: "They talk between themselves".

"De snakker seg gjennom noe" gir ikke mening, uten å si hva det er de snakker seg gjennom - engelsk: "They talk something through"; "They recapitulate something".


----------



## jm88

Takk til dere!


----------

